# Honda Snowblower Mods - Photos



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

With industrial stogie lighter.











White Tank HSS1332ATD with Muffler Mod Concept.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the new ones don't have side decals anymore? I get all my decals from boats.net


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

They have one on the starboard side of the belt/chute motor cover which is white type on a red background, then one more on the front side of the control panel white type on a black background. There's no Honda ID on the port side (exhaust/carb side). 

When I place the belt cover one on the bucket, it's way too big. I have a logotype decal from either a HS724 or HS1132 that I ordered from boats.net in 2013 and I don't know why I have this one.

One of my neighbors stopped by while I was clearing my mailbox zone and asked what brand I was using. You would have to go around to the front or right side to see, which he did eventually.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

We know there are a number of people on this forum who have modded their Honda blowers. This could be a thread where those who have — even minor mods — could show some simple views and then point to their build threads.

- Major mechanical (GX390 into 28" frame, GX270 into 24" frame, HSS 12v chutes to mechanical crank frames)
- Practical mechanical (Adding lights, upgrading lights)
- Minor mechanical (Reverse speed increase)
- Safety (Rear-facing red strobe LED lights)
- Cosmetic (Decals, paint)
- User-friendly (Handle bar lifts)
- Crazy (USB cigar lighters)

Then out of the box mods, like:
- Geno's Frankenstein Ariens-Honda: https://tinyurl.com/y7mvfc2e


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I think a cool mod to the new HSS models would be a white gas tank like the old school HS80. (I miss the white track wheels too)


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I did the missing logo on the port side of the bucket. I think I saw it here and liked the way it looked. It’s a BIG logo from eBay. And I also added a pair of Husky drift cutters. I Just like the design of them that directs the cut snow into the chute. For some reason I didn’t care for the Honda OEM hoop style drift cutter it just looks kind of thin. The drift cutters I had on my last machine were great at slicing curbside at the plow pile to clear out the street side parking spots. So these should serve me well I hope. Here is a picture....


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

A friend of mine own a sigh shop, I had him make me reflective Honda decals to replace all my regular decals on my machine. It lights up like a Christmas tree when headlights hit it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tinter said:


> A friend of mine own a sigh shop, I had him make me reflective Honda decals to replace all my regular decals on my machine. It lights up like a Christmas tree when headlights hit it.


I think this is a very good idea Honda should adopt. After watching myself on CCTV almost get nailed by a car too close to the sidewalk, I put red/silver reflective tape on both my HS520 and my newer HSS724CTD. It does make a big difference.

I am working on a trial mod LED light on my HS520, but worried it may vibrate too much to hold up. We'll see.

Thanks for tape reminder! Very smart.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

jrom,I received a reply back from Honda Canada regarding the year of my Honda HSS928 he said if it has the Plastic Cage over the Exhaust, it would be a 2018,that was an new addition for the 2018 Blowers. 



jrom said:


> We know there are a number of people on this forum who have modded their Honda blowers. This could be a thread where those who have — even minor mods — could show some simple views and then point to their build threads.
> 
> - Major mechanical (GX390 into 28" frame, GX270 into 24" frame, HSS 12v chutes to mechanical crank frames)
> - Practical mechanical (Adding lights, upgrading lights)
> ...


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

I’m looking for an easy light bar attachment for a HSS1332ATD. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> I think a cool mod to the new HSS models would be a white gas tank like the old school HS80. (I miss the white track wheels too)


you can get white honda clone fuel tanks on amazon pretty cheap.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you can get white honda clone fuel tanks on amazon pretty cheap.


Princess Auto up here in Canada regularly has them in their surplus isle. I was at one location a few days ago and they had some. 

They seem to come in aand get sold out: https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/honda-gas-tank-without-gas-cap/A-p8696437e


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast603 said:


> I’m looking for an easy light bar attachment for a HSS1332ATD. Anyone have any suggestions?


Husqvarna-style drift breaker bars and a 32" LED Light Bar...


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> Husqvarna-style drift breaker bars and a 32" LED Light Bar...


Looks like there's a flex tube coming from the oil drain plug. Can you confirm?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast603 said:


> Looks like there's a flex tube coming from the oil drain plug. Can you confirm?


Yes, that's a  Drainzit HON1012 12mm Oil Changing Aid. Works great!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> I think a cool mod to the new HSS models would be a white gas tank like the old school HS80. (I miss the white track wheels too)


Personally, I prefer the black track wheels, but later I'll drop a white wheel version into this thread.

White Tank HSS1332ATD Concept:










White Tank HSS1332ATD with Muffler Mod Concept:


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

tinter said:


> A friend of mine own a sigh shop, I had him make me reflective Honda decals to replace all my regular decals on my machine. It lights up like a Christmas tree when headlights hit it.




We've got to see those pics!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Muffler mod LOL.

The white tank looks super sharp on there.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Drainzit.*



tabora said:


> Yes, that's a Drainzit HON1012 12mm Oil Changing Aid. Works great!


A great post. ordered. 
Thanks you.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

jrom said:


> Personally, I prefer the black track wheels, but later I'll drop a white wheel version into this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's bad to the bone! 
A cool exhaust would be a vertical stack with a flapper on top like a tractor has!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I don't have a Honda snowblower, probably never will (I'm too cheap), but I gotta admit that's a nice looking machine, and I am lovin the mods.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is this what ya mean by Honda mods? this machine is too ugly ever to sell but it works well and has "class"


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> That's bad to the bone!
> A cool exhaust would be a vertical stack with a flapper on top like a tractor has!


Been jammin' on a job...when I can come up for air...will do. Vert stack w/flap.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Skids*

New model skids for the HSS1332. 
No spacers required with the new model skids. they worked great no wandering just glides along. 
Great product. 
Snowblowerskids.com


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> is this what ya mean by Honda mods? this machine is too ugly ever to sell but it works well and has "class"


Oh yeah. The ugly ducklings may be the best of the best!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

rosco61 said:


> New model skids for the HSS1332.
> No spacers required with the new model skids. they worked great no wandering just glides along.
> Great product.
> Snowblowerskids.com


The new commercial Honda armorskids are a work of art. That feel impressive, and look sharp. I just installed a pair on an hs724 that a customer destroyed. The guy busted the bucket apart going over 3” concrete abutments with reckless abandon. Not pretty but it’s straight.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> We've got to see those pics!





tinter said:


> A friend of mine own a sigh shop, I had him make me reflective Honda decals to replace all my regular decals on my machine. It lights up like a Christmas tree when headlights hit it.



Any pics of this? I would love to add some Honda decals to my HSS1332ATD!! Especially reflective decals!


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

I've only done some simple mods to my HSS1331ATD. 

Added the Honda drift cutter kit, which I'm still on the fence with regards to the look of it and added ArmorSkids. The Drainzit oil changing aid sounds like a great idea and I will be ordering one for my blower. I also would love to add some reflective Honda decals if they are available. I liked the Toros had three reflective stripes on the side of the bucket and would love to see pics of the Honda reflective decals another user posted.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> A cool exhaust would be a vertical stack with a flapper on top like a tractor has!


For anyone wanting to actually do the truck/tractor stack exhaust, here's what you would need to do it:

1. GX390 Exhaust Flange 1" NPThttps://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-GX39...d=352089272332&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507​2. 1" NPT SS Street Elbow (from flange to exhaust stack - use a clamp to attach muffler stack to 1-5/16" OD threads on elbow)https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-NPT-Fema...039124?hash=item41c28f3414:g:07IAAOSwVm5Y9Dii​3. 1-3/8" inlet to 1-1/2" outlet muffler assemblyhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/70210081-R...224087&hash=item5d4bb84d8e:g:jZkAAOSwJ7RYVFpE​4. 1-1/2" rain coverhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-2-Inch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 ​All available on eBay... Have fun!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

lol, someone please do it!


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Would there even be enough air pressure to lift the flapper? Yeah, someone has to try this and upload the video!


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

I'd love to see this on my friend's HSS1336I. That thing is a beast!


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I might modify the exhaust this summer along with my B&S stand by generator. I'm been wanting to do it for a few years. I wouldn't mind rigging up a small muffler to it and having it shoot straight out to the left.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Upgraded 50W/3A coils.
Twin 10W LEDs.
Illuminated weatherproof switches
Cub Cadet Handwarmers
Fully enclosed electrical box for LEDs and hand warmers
Weatherproof custom harness
Painted track wheels
Upgraded GX390 muffler.

I was afraid that even the upgraded coils might not be enough to power the handwarmers and the LEDs but I am happy to report that the upgraded coils CAN handle the LEDs and give you toasty hand warmers .


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh my. MTD parts on a Honda? The horror, The horror!:devil:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nicely done! Good clean install.

How do you like the beam pattern of those lights? Do the flood pretty well?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

JnC and drmerdp,

Can you tell me what photo hosting sites you guys are using?

I don't want to pay for photobucket and there are a few squirrely free ones out there.

Thanks.

- Hoser


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i use imagur...seems ok so far.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tinypic.com

been using it for years without an issue.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Nicely done! Good clean install.
> 
> How do you like the beam pattern of those lights? Do the flood pretty well?


These are the flood type lights, I have had these in the past but they were 20W each (2 crees each side) and they use to be bright enough to put most halogen automotive headlights to shame, these are not as bright as expected but are still far better than the single factory halogen light.


----------



## cfab (Jan 18, 2018)

Sharp Looking!!!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve used Flickr, but currently postimage.org is great.


----------

